

Today is System Administrator Appreciation Day - Garbage
http://www.sysadminday.com/

======
TobbenTM
Hurray for us!

~~~
redthrowaway
That's enough of that. Back to your cave^H^H^H^Hoffice.

------
Locke1689
Yeah and the sysadmins get paid well for doing all that stuff. Sorry, but I
don't see the point in arbitrarily assigning extra gratitude for someone doing
their job. If there's something wrong in that you're not properly compensating
your sysadmin, one day of "appreciation" isn't going to change that.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
People like knowing that someone cares for their work.

Therefore, there are some days for people who work hard but don't necessarily
get a lot of recognition for it, because the work is mundane, invisible or
otherwise unsexy. Thus, we get mother's day [1], secretary's day (in NL, at
least), sysadmin day.

Of course, actually letting these people know that you care on the other 364
days is probably better than devoting one day a year to them, and there are
more and more of such "days of foo" or even "weeks of bar". But the basic idea
isn't that bad.

[1] Note that Mother's day has meant different things to different people at
different times. Wikipedia has a - no doubt incomplete - overview.

~~~
Tyrannosaurs
But where does it stop? Do programmers get a day? DBAs? Testers? Business
Analysts? Network Engineers?

All of these do things which aren't sexy and aren't appreciated (most
developers don't spend their life changing the world, they're bug fixing and
writing reports for the guys in finance). Can they have days too?

(And then the cleaner, the office manager, the interns...)

The point isn't that Sys Admins don't do good work, just what makes them
different to everyone else.

~~~
LeafStorm
They have root on your box. It pays to be nice to them. ;-)

